# Found in my basement while looking for my cat



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 19, 2021)

I know the one is a older bwer bottle from i think 40s anyone have any idea about other 2 one says old rye whiskey on the lid and 3xvi embroidered on the bottle the 3 on the embroidery ya can see where it was over lapped during the making of it


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2021)

The Steinie Beer Bottle dates from 1935-maybe the late 1940's although some say the 50's? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 20, 2021)

First one looks like a vinegar bottle. Med bottle is next. Hemihampton spelled the last one out for you. Steinie. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 20, 2021)

The one that says Old Rye Whiskey on the lid could be a bootlegger's bottle, it wouldn't have been legal to sell alcohol in a bottle like that in the US during the period that it appears to date from.  They might have been using medical bottles because they were what they could get their hands on.  Alternatively it could just be an unrelated cap that was put onto it later.


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> The one that says Old Rye Whiskey on the lid could be a bootlegger's bottle, it wouldn't have been legal to sell alcohol in a bottle like that in the US during the period that it appears to date from.  They might have been using medical bottles because they were what they could get their hands on.  Alternatively it could just be an unrelated cap that was put onto it later.


That kinda makes sense due to person and stories ive heard about this house thank you


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> First one looks like a vinegar bottle. Med bottle is next. Hemihampton spelled the last one out for you. Steinie.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you for the info im really trying to learn what the different symbols and numbers mean to learn how to identify and date im not doing very well at it


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 20, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The Steinie Beer Bottle dates from 1935-maybe the late 1940's although some say the 50's? LEON.


Thats interesting i wasnt aware it could possibly be later than the 40s thank you


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 21, 2021)

10Subaruwrx said:


> Thank you for the info im really trying to learn what the different symbols and numbers mean to learn how to identify and date im not doing very well at it


Some bottle manufacturers had great date coding. Very easy to date. Others, your guess is as good as mine. Real detective work. You like a good mystery? Then you will love bottle collecting. These are two good site to search. The makers mark link is a direct link to manufactures marks on Sha.org
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Glass Manufacturers' Marks on Bottles ~ Page One
					

Glass Bottle Marks ~ Get help on identifying glass with this extensive list of marks, logos, trademarks as seen on bottles & other glassware!



					glassbottlemarks.com
				







__





						Historic Bottle Website - Homepage
					





					sha.org
				





			Makers Marks


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks like your cat may have a drinking problem...

Jim G


----------

